# Realtek HD Audio Input is also Output



## nomercyij (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/realtek-hd-audio-input-is-also-output-problem-215034.html

I had this "problem" a while ago, but I kinda liked it, considering I don't use a mic anyway and I could record songs from (for example) YouTube with it. I thought the "problem" was due to a certain Driver. Does anyone know what version of the Driver had this "problem"? Cause I'd really love to have my output being input as well.

Cheers.


----------



## nomercyij (Sep 30, 2008)

C'mon... nobody? Is there any other way to get my Output to become my Input then?


----------



## nomercyij (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought you people were experts.


----------



## Spectating (Sep 24, 2008)

As long as you set your recording device as "Stereo Mix", and sound coming out of your speakers may be recorded.

_Johnny


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

To solve the problem you guys are describing you have to follow these steps.
1.go into your "realtek HD audi manager"
2. Click on the "mixer" tab
3. select your recording device eg. Realtek HDA primary input..
4. you should see "cd volume" "line volume" "mic volume" "stereo mix"
5. Mute the "stereo mix"....

that's in the old manager. 

Are you using the new manager? I think it may solve the issue...although i liked the old manager much better.

Also, if you're on vista, peer through the windows sound mixer?


----------

